# Trucks on I-10 New Mexico and West Texas



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

We sent over 120,000 hives from FL to CA for almonds this year. That is to say Florida Apiary Inspection certified 120,000 for shipment.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope your statistical numbers were not "cooked" by RR


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As a former West Coast resident, I understand how all those southeast states sort of all blend together for Westerners. :lookout: But RR was a Mississippi "chef", not Florida.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry, every time a see big numbers I just wonder if someone is pulling another RR on me. -I got my refund, but the aggravation is still there.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Kudos 2 u for bein willing 2 help out fellow beeks in trouble. Dont see that much anymore i give ya 2 thumbs up!!!!!!!!


----------



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

.......we sent over 120,000 thousand hives "americasbeekeeper" ......


you forgot......
........and 5 trillion hive beetle......., ha ha ha


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

No "cooking" I supervise the Out of State Shipping Permits, RIFA certificates, California Compliance Agreements, and get the calls in the middle of the night from the Ag Interdiction stations. There were a few that left FL without paperwork, not included in the 120,000, that I get called from the CA station.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

AmericasBeekeeper,
About 5 weeks ago, at the last few miles of Arizona on I-10, I saw a truck full of hives heading east. I asked the inspector about it at the CA station taking care of my cargo, she told me the truck and cargo had "issues". It was a truck from Florida. 
I just felt bad about the beekeeper that sent that load, I just hope he was able to rescue it somehow.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I brought my bees home from Livingston last night, North on 99 I seen four flatbeds pulling trailered hummerbees and loads of hives on them!! I felt like an anchovy swimming with great white sharks with my small load of 6 hives!! They are doing major construction on Hwy 99 in both directions in Modesto so the traffic was terrible, even at 10 PM. The plus side, I let a beekeeper cut in front of me on the merge to one lane and I got to stare at the boxes, pallets, tie downs and the hummer bee!! Beats just watching tail lights.


----------

